# something mafia [INNOCENTS WIN]



## Not Meowth

Just a few things to note about this game-
- expect many non-standard roles.
- no out of thread discussion unless your role PM says otherwise.
- some roles' powers are conditional on other factors in the game. If your power is removed you will be sent a PM saying you are now a Vanilla Townie.
- this game is by no means as innocuous as it may look. Therefore it will turn out either very interesting or completely hellish. :3

Role PMs going out now; when you get yours you will have 48 hours to send any night actions you might have.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*

Role PMs sent.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*

*Day 1

*no flavour for you, too tired

*Nobody died last night.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*

Well that might not be good. Non-standard roles means it's probably not useful or prudent to try to figure out what might have caused a lack of kills, but we should still try to tread lightly in case an alien was activated, I supposed.

(Just in case somebody's going to be all like "alien's a standard role therefore we don't have one", we do have at least _some_ standard roles given that I'm standard.)


----------



## Minish

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*

Except that Meowth said there were no aliens in the sign-up...

With this many people, it was probably just a successful heal. I doubt any doctors are going to willingly reveal themselves yet, so now might be a good time to for a random lynch to get one up on the mafia, if we're willing.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*



Cirrus said:


> Except that Meowth said there were no aliens in the sign-up...


Grr all of these mafias having parameters in the signups that aren't repeated in the main thread. (I should not be complaining because I am guilty of this too. But I'll complain anyway.)

I agree with random lynching, but let's wait a little while (maybe until tomorrow?) for more people to come in and post.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*

I'm here and I'm queer C: and not did.

I don't know what we should do right now since nobody has really posted any earth-shattering news


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*



OrngSumb said:


> I don't know what we should do right now since nobody has really posted any earth-shattering news


Yeah, we are most probably not going to get any earth-shattering news today.

I agree with randlynching, but yes, let's wait for more people to talk first.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*

Signing in. Succesful doctor sounds about right. Bodyguards typically kill the attackees or die, right?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*

I'm fairly sure Bodyguards reflect 100% of the time, but have a 50% of taking the shot themselves? At least I think that's what it is. And I'm a standard role as well, so there are clearly standard roles among the non-standard ones (excepting Alien, of course).

But yes, I agree with random lynching. I'll wait a bit for others to appear.


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*

I'm pretty much non-standard, I guess. Random lynching sounds good, but I agree with waiting a little.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [Night 0]*

Good evening in my time zone! I don't have much to add, just saying hello.

Random lynch sounds like a good idea right now, but let's wait for more players to not show up.


----------



## MilkAndCookies

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

Oh, this started, didn't it?

I'm up for a random lynch.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

Randylynch seems like our best bet, sorry I don't have much more to say D:

I couldn't come on until now, sorry ^_^'

So... um... RNG?


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

Hi, all.

Filed under "crazy shots in the dark", the thought struck me - for absolutely no reason - that perhaps the mafia are not obliged to kill, and are simply fucking with us. I don't think that's particularly likely, but given Meowth's comments about the game, I think we should make as few assumptions as possible. You never know when something like that is actually true.

That said, I'd be equally happy to randlynch or to not lynch. Both have their pros and cons, I think.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

That or they forgot. We should wait for more people to show up, though :P

I hate the first day >.<


----------



## Silver

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

Yeah, hi all.

Nothing to contribute really...I guess random lynch is the way to go...


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*



> That or they forgot. We should wait for more people to show up, though :P


If they forgot the kill would have been randomised.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

Oh. Right. 

This is what happens when you're multitasking a lot *animating x3*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*



opaltiger said:


> If they forgot the kill would have been randomised.


Not necessarily. It depends on the person running the game. I personally randomize all actions that I don't get sent in, but several GMs just have nothing happen.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Not necessarily. It depends on the person running the game. I personally randomize all actions that I don't get sent in, but several GMs just have nothing happen.


The mafia are (almost) always an exception. They HAVE to kill each night, to the extent that I've been forced to commit suicide before in order to not lose a game. If they could not kill someone simply by not sending in a night action, that would be the equivalent of being able to abstain explicitly (which is what I suggested in the first place).


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

Hmm... It seems that a lot of games that I have seen recently have no kills Night Zero. Maybe this game has Bulletproof or something else that keeps someone from dying.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

Oh, yeah. Almost forgot about Bulletproof. O.o


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

First day sucks. I think that we should honestly hold off on a lynch. I've never really thought first day lynches are very effective unless we actually have a lead.


----------



## MilkAndCookies

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> First day sucks. I think that we should honestly hold off on a lynch. I've never really thought first day lynches are very effective unless we actually have a lead.


Lynches are good in general. Gives us an idea on who's scum and who's not, and we might even be lucky enough to lynch mafia.


----------



## ....

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> First day sucks. I think that we should honestly hold off on a lynch. I've never really thought first day lynches are very effective unless we actually have a lead.


I personally agree.

*Abstain*, I guess. Unless something drastic comes up.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> First day sucks. I think that we should honestly hold off on a lynch. I've never really thought first day lynches are very effective unless we actually have a lead.


When there isn't a chance of an alien, lynching at all is usually if not always better than abstaining. If we abstain, one more innocent dies from a Mafia kill the next day (barring healer, bulletproof, etc.). But if we lynch, we have at least a chance of getting a Mafia in the bargain.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> When there isn't a chance of an alien, lynching at all is usually if not always better than abstaining. If we abstain, one more innocent dies from a Mafia kill the next day (barring healer, bulletproof, etc.). But if we lynch, we have at least a chance of getting a Mafia in the bargain.


But if we lynch and miss, _two_ more innocents will be dead by tomorrow morning. We must always balance the odds of killing mafia against the odds of killing innocents, and I think currently the scales tip heavily in favour of the latter.


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

That's true. I believe it would be good to abstain, and maybe tomorrow we can get up off the ground.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

I am lost because I keep confusing up my roles so I planned a few night actions out ahead for nothing...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

I think that I would like to *abstain*.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [Day 1]*

After a lengthy discussion and several pro-lynch assertions, no actual accusations are made; therefore as the sun sets and everyone returns home, the town are no closer to killing off any mafia.

*Nobody was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [night 1]*

Well it's good that nobody died, I guess, but it's bad that now we still don't have any leads. Let me be the first to say that I don't want to let a game flounder into a happily ever after game.

I still like the idea of randylynching or inactivelynching unless somebody comes forward with an actual hunch/evidence/etc.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [night 1]*

*Day 2

**insert flavour here*

*Nobody died last night.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Waitaminute huh how did that post get up there? Did I post during the night thinking it was day? *sweat drop*

hurr durr

My happily ever after point (well, really the whole post) still stands now that it's actually day and we have no kill.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

That's right, so hopefully we don't get a happily ever after.

We could go for inactive, like...*Escavalier*?


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

What's wrong with living happily ever after? Why must everyone be bloodthirsty :(


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Happily ever after is boooring. Bloodthirsty is the lynching spirit!

Really though, happily ever after is boring.


----------



## Clover

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

I think what might have happened is the mafia hit someone who was healed, and then the doctor healed the same person and the mafia tried again in case of alien? that's happened often in #mafia to me, anyway.

anyway I have an information role but it's currently useless soo :B


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Yeah, but there are (apparently) no aliens in this game, so why would the mafia target the same person again?


----------



## Clover

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Ohhh yeah, I forgot. After I even pointed it out in the other thread, herp. (seriously what is with the alien hate :()

Iunno. Lucky docs? [tirade of all other possibilities that gets brought up every time in this situation]? /shrug.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Does anyone else think 'is there at least one mafia faction?' might be a good question for an oracle to ask?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Well, the innocent win condition is "you win when all Mafia are dead" so there would _have_ to be at least one faction, wouldn't there? Although that does not necessarily mean that there is a Mafia-aligned killing role, I guess.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

I was going to say GMs can mess with win conditions all they like, but I suppose the role PM is fairly unambiguous. Shame. Still, as you say, there might not be any killing roles...

Well, unless any doctors are willing to speak up (or, you know, anyone else who might have a clue what's going on), I think it would be a good idea to abstain again - I reckon three no-deaths in a row is evidence of something extremely odd, and if we do lose someone, well, we probably would have anyway.


----------



## Clover

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

I'll go ahead and *abstain*, if only to get a tie for the other vote. (Not that I wouldn't mind going after Green, either, but ... ... I don't have a but.)


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Huh.

*Abstain*.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

*No lynch.*


----------



## MilkAndCookies

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Nothing to go on. *Abstain.*


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Agree with the above. Sorry for not contributing more, but I'll keep an eye out.

*Abstain.*


----------



## Wargle

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

this game is _boring..._ But If it almost ends happily ever after, some jerk will ruin it.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

I can't believe it's that Day 2 and still no kills/lynches.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Bump because somebody's post got temporarily swallowed by the forum gods.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Remember how yesterday I was all "GIVE US ALL LIFE" and shit like that?

Well, screw that, I think we just have a freaking inactive mafia that isn't sending in night actions. Which means inactive lynch might actually hit them. It's probably too late now, but someone else suggested *Excavalier* so I say we role with it.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

As I always say, a lynch is better than no lynch (exception made for aliens), so sure, *Excavalier*.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Guys. Seriously. What are the odds that not only can the mafia choose to forego a kill, but _all_ the mafia are inactive?


----------



## Minish

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> As I always say, a lynch is better than no lynch (exception made for aliens), so sure, *Excavalier*.


No it's not. :( There are more innocents than mafia, therefore, a lynch is more likely to hit an innocent.

We've been pretty lucky so far, so, I say *abstain*.


----------



## MilkAndCookies

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*



Cirrus said:


> No it's not. :( There are more innocents than mafia, therefore, a lynch is more likely to hit an innocent.
> 
> We've been pretty lucky so far, so, I say *abstain*.


We haven't been "pretty lucky". We need lynches to win.
*Vote: Excavalier*


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

I can't fully understand this thread due to my boyfriend's weird learn japanese extension, but I'm happy to bandwagon with *Excavalier*


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Abstaining is working with us now, but it's not going to work forever and soon enough the mafia's going to start killing. I think we should lynch *Excavalier* for now.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Abstaining is for losers and opaltiger. >:( Besides, Excavalier is rarely active in any of his games, so lynching him, even if he's innocent, is hardly a big loss.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

For once, I actually agree with *abstaining*. Meowth said something in the first post about roles' powers being conditional on other factors in the game, and that powers can be removed. I think that might mean that we have linked roles (e.g. Cop Enabler) which would be quite a big loss for us if we killed one, no matter how inactive they may be in the game. With no leads at all, it's probably a better idea not to take chances.


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

HEY I HAVE AN IDEA

What if the mafia can't kill unless we lynch?

It's just a random crazy idea, but... we didn't lynch on day zero (whatever you call it before the game starts) and there was no kill. We didn't kill then so no more kill! But that doesn't really help us get rid of the mafia, does it? Unless we all roleclaim so we can out the frauds and inspectors inspect and stuff. 

That's pretty crazy and probably wrong, but still.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

That's possible, but there's no way to tell unless we abstain again and the mafia don't kill again. Then again it could still just be the mafia not killing, so it seems like there's no way to tell unless a mafia member tells us. And what if they're lying anyway?!

I still vote to lynch *Escavalier*.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*



Mai said:


> HEY I HAVE AN IDEA
> 
> What if the mafia can't kill unless we lynch?
> 
> It's just a random crazy idea, but... we didn't lynch on day zero (whatever you call it before the game starts) and there was no kill. We didn't kill then so no more kill! But that doesn't really help us get rid of the mafia, does it? Unless we all roleclaim so we can out the frauds and inspectors inspect and stuff.
> 
> That's pretty crazy and probably wrong, but still.


This is actually the thought I had. And if it's true, we can sit tight while the inspectors discover all the mafia. Guys, come _on_, there is _absolutely no reason_ to lynch. The only people who benefit will be the mafia. To all of you who have changed your vote: what convinced you? Why were you happy to abstain earlier, and now equally happy to bandwagon? This goes for you especially, Tailsy. >:(

Sometimes I wonder if people actually think about these things. There are eighteen players; the vast majority are innocent; the odds of lynching helping are _very small._ The odds of not lynching helping are much, much higher, even if the only thing we get is more information.

Mai: out of solidarity for having the same idea, would you like to change your vote back to no lynch? :D


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Sure, I guess. *No lynch.* I doubt my idea will work, but why not?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Bandwagon = *Escavalier*

Also, some people are starting to sound suspicious by almost begging people to abstain.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Bandwagon = *Escavalier*
> 
> Also, some people are starting to sound suspicious by almost begging people to abstain.


_How many times do I have to say it?_ Randomly lynching benefits _the mafia._ If anything, the people insisting on lynching Green are suspicious.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

I really don't know what to say o_0

I've been cursed with COMPUTER BAN, sorry for inactivity D:

It's been lifted, thank goodness.

Eh, because bandwagons are hard to stop, *Excavalier*


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



> Eh, because bandwagons are hard to stop, Excavalier


How to stop a bandwagon: _don't jump on it_


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Opaltiger sounds correct.... I'll switch my vote to *abstain*.

It wasn't a very powerful bandwagon in the first place.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Your point about what-if-the-mafia-can't-kill-unless-we-lynch is convincing enough for me to *withdraw my vote*, but I'm still not sold on abstainment. All I can say is once the Mafia do kill, we had better effing go in guns blazing with a lynch - even a random one if we have no leads - or else they'll just pick us off.

I really hope our inspector(s?) is/are actually turning in his/her/their night actions, though.

(Normally there's only one inspector, but some people are using the plural apparently comfortably for the inspector"s". I'm not going to ask you to explain yourselves because I don't want the inspector(s) outed before he/she/they find a/all mafia, but... I noticed this and I may either be hitting on something important or totally overblowing a meaningless slip of the tongue.)


----------



## Minish

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

I THINK WE SHOULD ALL VOTE TO LYNCH JUST TO PISS OFF OPAL, THAT'S WHAT I THINK



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> (Normally there's only one inspector, but some people are using the plural apparently comfortably for the inspector"s". I'm not going to ask you to explain yourselves because I don't want the inspector(s) outed before he/she/they find a/all mafia, but... I noticed this and I may either be hitting on something important or totally overblowing a meaningless slip of the tongue.)


I'm guessing there's at least more than one investigative role, but probably not two simple inspectors - there could be a tracker, a naive cop... at the very least there'll probably be at least one insane role just because they're fun, unless Meowth has some sort of weird aversion to them. >:(


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*



Cirrus said:


> I THINK WE SHOULD ALL VOTE TO LYNCH JUST TO PISS OFF OPAL, THAT'S WHAT I THINK


Haha, great idea.

But seriously, without random lynches, there will likely be no mafia lynches until we have some reliable inspections/very suspicious people.
Inactive lynching is also good for dropping dead weight.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [day 2]*

Votes: 5 Escavalier, 6 abstain
*Nobody was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

*Day 3

*hey guess what

*Nobody died last night.
48 hours for discussion.*

(incidentally, all night actions are voluntary and none are randomised.)​


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

*Day 3

*hey guess what

*Nobody died last night.
48 hours for discussion.*

(incidentally, all night actions are voluntary and none are randomised.)​


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

I'm still uneasy about this whole no deaths thing.

Meowth pointing out that no actions are randomized sounds like the Mafia may be inactive, in which case it may or may not be safe to lynch once we have just some Mafia, instead of waiting for all of them.

If there is/are any inspector(s) who have _any_ Mafia (not necessarily all of them) I'm thinking it may be good to go ahead and get this game out of the actionless muck it's in now? Does anybody agree with me?

Of course, if our inspectors are inactive too, then we're just sitting here waiting on nothing and the game will last forever.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

Okay, yes, it now seems likely that the mafia is inactive. It would have been nice if we'd known they could get away without killing earlier (and, incidentally, this is exactly why they shouldn't be able to :P).

What to do? Shame the "people who have viewed this thread" box is gone.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

Really?! What a disappointment...

Let's go with lynching inactive again, what do you guys think?


----------



## Minish

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

Oh, well, that's annoying. >:(

*Silver*, then.


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

Players, by descending number of posts:

opaltiger - 14
Jack_the_PumpkinKing - 10
Seritinajii - 6
Mai - 5
Legendaryseeker99 - 5
Tailsy - 4
InvaderSyl - 4
Cirrus - 4
MilkAndCookies - 4
Squirrel - 3
Emerald Espeon - 3
Midnight - 3
Blaziking the Adept - 2
Wargle - 2
Silver - 1
OrngSumb - 1
Mawile - 1

Escavalier and WUE haven't posted.

We shouldn't fall into the trap of assuming that all the deathless nights were caused by lack of activity, though. It's certainly possible, but there's no reason it has to necessarily be true. If someone like Midnight were mafia, for example, I could easily see her deliberately refraining from killing anyone.

EDIT: Which doesn't mean I don't think we should lynch an inactive. They're utterly useless, and the arguments that applied yesterday are no longer relevant. I vote *Escavalier.*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

*Silver*.
Bandwagon = lynch


----------



## opaltiger

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

Silver has posted once. His absence doesn't explain the lack of mafia death on day one, if we are going with that hypothesis.

Guys, please. Use your brains, don't just bandwagon because you're lazy and can't be bothered to actually contribute. I'd prefer you say nothing than mindlessly contribute to a bandwagon that is almost certainly not the best thing to do.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

I'm with opal in that I feel the mafia is not killing in order to unsettle us. It's a clever strategy to use, I suppose, even though allowing the mafia to not target seems like a silly idea to me.

*Escavalier* since he is never freaking active anyway.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

*Escavalier* for not posting.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

I'm tempted to wonder about Cirrus jumping on Silver without an explanation (and the implication that it's an inactive!lynch, which is not quite explanatory enough given that others have been more inactive)... but an innocent is usually more likely to make a wee mistake like than, whereas a Mafia is more likely to cover their tracks more.

Sure, *Escavalier*.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

It's possible that the Mafia could have deliberately abstained from killing, but I don't think it's very likely. What would they really have to gain from it? Sure, it'd make us think that the Mafia may be inactive, and then we'd lynch inactive people, but meanwhile the Mafia wouldn't be killing anyone else and the result would be the deaths of people who would never have been much of a threat to them at all, and all this time they'd be risking being inspected. (Or am I missing some reason the Mafia would have to benefit from this?)

Silver has posted once, yes, but apparently she's going to be gone for a while, so even if she has an important night action, there's no reason really to keep her around. Of course, that would also mean that if she happened to be Mafia, she would be of no immediate threat to us. Actually, that same reasoning could be applied to all the inactive players as well, but they seem to be our only leads and I'm getting bored of not lynching. :( And apparently everyone decided to vote for St. Christopher while I was typing this so *Escavalier* it is!


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

Emerald Espeon has a good point - what would the mafia gain from not killing anyway, other than stalling innocents from possibly (unlikely, though) killing mafia members? 

*Escavalier* seems like a nice choice, because there's nothing to lose! Kind of. Someone who never participates is quite useless, really.


----------



## ....

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

I haven't posted because my role is pretty much useless as of right now. :(

*Escavalier*.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

I too find Cirrus' voting for Silver a bit...strange. Excavalier seems like the obvious choice for an inactive lynch, especially considering most of the last day was spent talking about Excavalier. However, this does seem like a bit of flimsy evidence to go on. It doesn't mean she's mafia though, she could possibly be inspector?

Bah, whatever. Hopefully tomorrow will bring hints. Until them, *Excavalier* seems like a good choice.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

Well, we'll keep Silver and Cirrus in mind and hope for better hints tomorrow.
*Escavalier.*


----------



## Clover

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*



opaltiger said:


> If someone like Midnight were mafia, for example, I could easily see her deliberately refraining from killing anyone.


Aww, I love you too! :D

Really, opal's interest in this game is pretty much the only reason I'm still interested :T not only is no one dying, but when I tried to send in my own action like /ten minutes/ after I got the day notification because I forgot, Mike was all like noooooo it's already daaaaaytiiiiime boooohoooo so I was like D: D< fine!! forget you, jerkbutt!!! (yes i am still bitter about that)

Anyway uh. like I said yesterday I am totally up for killin *Green*.


----------



## Minish

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

Argh, I voted Silver because I couldn't be bothered to make a list and find out exactly who had posted the least/not at all; he was the first one I saw who'd posted one or less times. Also, the only thing that he's said was:



Silver said:


> Yeah, hi all.
> 
> Nothing to contribute really...I guess random lynch is the way to go...


Which while obviously not being hugely suspicious, is just something generic anyone could have said and hasn't benefited towards discussion at all. We wanted to lynch, I wanted to get the ball rolling, it was late, so I chose someone.

Since Escavalier hasn't posted at all, probably a better option, whatever.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

Change vote to *Escavalier*.
If there is STILL no kill tonight, then I suggest we lynch WUE, as she hasn't participated at all in games that I have seen her in.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [day 3]*

Votes: 1 Silver, 11 Escavalier

*Escavalier was lynched. He was not Mafia.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [night 3]*

*Day 4

*At last, a body! ...not that that's a good thing or anything but at least it makes a change.

*opaltiger is dead. He was not Mafia.
48 hours for discussion.*​


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

I'm somewhat surprised that opaltiger _isn't_ Mafia. He has a very Mafia air about him! But alas. 

Well. I'm not sure what to do. Unfortunately, I have nothing to dish. Does anyone else?


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

...Okay, I know we've kind of figured out that this is a stupid idea, but...

We lynched yesterday and the mafia killed today.

LOG OF LYNCHES:

*Day zero?- *no kill
*Night one-*no kill
*Day one-*no kill
*Night two-*no kill
*Day two-*no kill
*Night three-*no kill
*Day three-*_ESCAVALIER is lynched!_
*Night four- *_OPALTIGER _dies!
*Day four-*?

I take this as proof. It is stupid, but still. :/

So... any information we have and stuff?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

Nah, I have nothing to say... 

I wonder where the inspectors are. I hope they're not inactive, like someone considered earlier...


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

It's possible that the Mafia cannot kill without us lynching during the day, but I think that would be a very strange restriction. Although Meowth _did_ say that it would be an odd game.

Hm. Let's test the theory. *No lynch*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

It's only one instance, though. It's possible that the mafia is trying to trick us.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

Three times in a row? I don't think the Mafia would waste all of those night actions on trying to trick us. I get the feeling that they have a severe restriction.


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

Yeah. Every time they choose to forego a kill, an inspector gets a chance to out one of them, so it's not really a good idea. Unless for some reason they know for sure who it is. Though them being inactive is still a possibility. *Abstain.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

Sure, let's *abstain* to test that theory. I still urge our inspectors (if they're even reading this >_>) to pay attention and not, y'know, sit around inactive not inspecting and stuff.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

Why not, then?

*Abstain.*


----------



## Minish

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

There could be no inspectors at all, or maybe just one who's been unlucky. I get the feeling that this is a very experimental game.

Let's test this theory for now! *No lynch*.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

So how will the game end if the theory's correct? 
*Abstain.*


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

This could be healerclash too.

Just saying.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

By everyone trying out this theory, the mafia are probably going to try to trick us by not killing. But with no leads, I vote *WUE*.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

Hmm. Well, we could test it another way, which sadly involves me having to roleclaim.

I'm the Vigilante. If we abstain today, I'll target WUE tonight, and we'll see what happens, okay? So I'd like it if a doctor would heal me (just in case) and *nobody else target WUE*. I don't appear to have any restrictions on my killing role, so we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

Tailsy's plan sounds good. If that theory about the restriction on the Mafia's killing turns out to be correct, we can just have Tailsy kill everyone we want to lynch! *No lynch*.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

That sounds like a good idea. I'm going to go ahead and *change my vote to abstain*.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

*Abstain* why not


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [day 4]*

Votes: 9 abstain

*Nobody was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [night 4]*

*Day 5

*[filler]
*
Worst Username ever is dead. She was not Mafia.
48 hours for discussion.*​


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

Hm! Well, there we go. Seems I'm in fact NOT restricted by the abstaining rule, but the Mafia is (or the Mafia are incredibly inactive/have a REALLY DUMB PLAN).


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

So do our inspectors have anything?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*



Tailsy said:


> Hm! Well, there we go. Seems I'm in fact NOT restricted by the abstaining rule, but the Mafia is (or the Mafia are incredibly inactive/have a REALLY DUMB PLAN).


So how does either side win/break the stalemate?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

Well, I can kill the people we want to lynch, although I find it unlikely that I'll hit a Mafia any time soon...


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

Is it possible that we just have REALLY lucky healers? Because at this point it's getting kinda ridiculous. Unless Mike's just being really mean to us.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> Is it possible that we just have REALLY lucky healers? Because at this point it's getting kinda ridiculous. Unless Mike's just being really mean to us.


Not likely, given the lynch-murder pattern. Too perfect.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

Too perfect a pattern to be luck.

EDIT-

Crap, didn't see the first post, figured my internet connection was lost and didn't go through. Sorry for double posting. =(


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

This game is going to go WAY to slow if there aren't lynches >_>


----------



## JackPK

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*



Mai said:


> So do our inspectors have anything?


I second this question.


----------



## Clover

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

Whatever, I sure don't care about this game anymore, and it looks like I'm pretty well protected anyway.

Cirrus, Tailsy, Emerald Espeon, opaltiger, and I are all innocent. I'm not actually inspector, sorry to say, but I'm a tracker of sorts. I was following opaltiger, an inspector, and was able to read who he inspected. One night I also followed Cirrus, iirc, but she didn't turn in a night action. It is very lame because most of the time that's the result I get, 'they didn't turn in a night action', and I can't tell if it's because they don't /have/ a night action or because they care exactly as much about this mafia game as I do.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

If the lynch-murder theory is correct, why are only 3 people dead?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*



Wargle said:


> If the lynch-murder theory is correct, why are only 3 people dead?


Because we lynched someone, someone died the next day, and then Tailsy killed someone else?

So! Uh. Should we decide on someone for Tailsy to kill tonight, then?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

Well, shall I target MilkAndCookies since they don't appear to have posted?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

Ack, you're too helpful and this game is getting quite boring. Plus I've joined quite a few others, so this clears away one...

*Bomb Applejack!*


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

:(​


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [day 5]*

Bored of the lack of senseless waste of human life, Seratinajii whips open his coat, revealing the stereotypical line of dynamite strapped around his midsection. While everyone else makes themselves scarce, punching the number of whatever emergency service comes to mind into the nearest telephone, Tailsy Applejack merely stands there frowning enormously. Seratinajii duly sets off his volatile waistcoat, leaving them both as a bloody smear on the ground.

*Seratinajii is dead. He was Mafia.
Applejack is dead. She was not Mafia.
48 hours for night actions.
*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [night 5]*

*Day 6*

*Nobody died last night.
48 hours for discussion.
*​


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

....I'm bored.

*Bomb Jack_The_Pumpkin_King* because why not.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

Barely hours before the sun rises, the inhabitants of Somethingville hear another earsplitting explosion, and a familiar one at that. Crowding around to investigate, they find the charred remains of what seem to have been Squirrel and Jack_The_PumpkinKing.

*Squirrel is dead. She was Mafia.
Jack_The_PumpkinKing is dead. He was not Mafia.*
...I have a nagging feeling terrorist kills are meant to end the day phase, but I've seen it carry on in a few games so I'll just go ahead and say *~43 hours left for discussion*.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

...Nooo, Tailsy and Jack :(

So uh, now what. I guess since we've lost Tailsy, we're going to have to lynch now or the game will never end. Uh. Anyone have any ideas as to who to lynch?


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

Perhaps all of the mafia are terrorists? That doesn't quite explain that one stray kill, but there ARE other options. Also, we still don't have to lynch immidiately, I believe. We may have lost our vigilante, but randomly lynching won't help if it means that the mafia gets a concrete way to attack. Anyway, I think we should really sort out who's who, though I'm afraid of that meaning everyone getting exploded in the face. Besides, this is getting sad. I'm the cop enabler, but I doubt at this point there are any cops to enable. *prepares to get exploded*


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Mai said:


> Perhaps all of the mafia are terrorists? That doesn't quite explain that one stray kill, but there ARE other options. Also, we still don't have to lynch immidiately, I believe. We may have lost our vigilante, but randomly lynching won't help if it means that the mafia gets a concrete way to attack. Anyway, I think we should really sort out who's who, though I'm afraid of that meaning everyone getting exploded in the face. Besides, this is getting sad. I'm the cop enabler, but I doubt at this point there are any cops to enable. *prepares to get exploded*


Hooray, other people are here! :D (Oh, by "lynch now", I meant "now that we've lost our vigilante", not "right away".)

Hm! That one kill could have been healer clash, I guess. (Did the doctor(s) really not heal opal :c) I don't think it's likely that _all_ the Mafia are terrorists, though, since that would make it really hard for them to win, but it's possible; I guess we'll just...wait and see if you get blown up?

How was your role PM worded? Did it imply that there was only one inspector?

If Midnight's telling the truth, then that narrows the list of possible Mafia members down a little bit. Perhaps we should be suspicious of people who were more eager to lynch?


----------



## Silver

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

I may not have posted but I can see this is not really entertaining...(don't worry I can't blow people up) I'm the doctor though I haven't been really active ^^;; I don't really think they are all terrorists, unless Meowth just wants to screw with us... Should we all roleclaim and hope to catch someone in a lie?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Silver said:


> I may not have posted but I can see this is not really entertaining...(don't worry I can't blow people up) I'm the doctor though I haven't been really active ^^;; I don't really think they are all terrorists, unless Meowth just wants to screw with us... Should we all roleclaim and hope to catch someone in a lie?


Oh! A doctor! Who have you been healing?


----------



## Silver

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

I kinda became inactive when I was planning to heal someone...so I never healed anyone...I'm so ashamed of myself...'-' But I will heal someone tonight! Just tell me who I should heal if you have an important role...unless I get exploded on.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

*Blow up Mai*

Umm, no. 

I am the _Universal backup_ and I take the role of the person that dies. I took Superbirds role as cop and haven't been active lately. Setting up my DA :P

WATCH ME EXPLODE  XD

Silver, if you could heal me, it'd be great x3


----------



## Silver

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

Alright. (strikethrough is just   but the last one with the / of course.) Hopefully someone doesn't blow up again. It's actually pretty annoying. GUYS STOP BLOWING US UP. GOSH.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



InvaderSyl said:


> I am the _Universal backup_ and I take the role of the person that dies. I took Superbirds role as cop and haven't been active lately. Setting up my DA :P
> 
> WATCH ME EXPLODE  XD
> 
> Silver, if you could heal me, it'd be great x3


Uh, you realize Superbird isn't even in this game, right?


----------



## Silver

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Applebloom said:


> Uh, you realize Superbird isn't even in this game, right?


OH WAIT WHAT. I almost fell for that -_- (okay, okay, I did, but I won't again!)


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

What?

... I'm confused. What game is this? XD

I know I am somewhere... AHH >.<

That or I wrote the wrong name. I MUST CHECK o3o


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

WRONG NAME. XD

I meant to say opal. Whoops.

Now you guys are gonna go "The statement you have made had no basis and/or makes sense. What."

I'll say I _was_ a vanilla townie, but I got an upgrade. MEOWTH YOU LIED TO ME! XD

Oh well. At least I got something cool.

And, rather stupidly, I forgot to inspect someone! XD

DOH.


Nya :P


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

I'm kinda suspicious of you, Syl... but I guess I'll play along for now.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

*Bomb Silver*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

It's official. Meowth is screwing with us.


*Stab Meowth IN TEH FAEC.*


also i'm 12 and what is this


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

Aww... dangit.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

...oh for god's sake this _game_

Okay, well, I think this leaves five people who haven't made any sort of claim or been apparently confirmed by an inforole: Mawile, OrngSumb, Blaziking, MilkAndCookies, and Legendaryseeker99. If, you know, you happen to want to roleclaim now and risk being bombed. (Another terrorist exploding would at least help narrow things down, though, I guess? And according to Wargle they're all going to blow up anyway!)


----------



## Wargle

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

Not my fault. We must blow up if we don't kill an innocent three times in a row.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

What was my role again...?


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Wargle said:


> Not my fault. We must blow up if we don't kill an innocent three times in a row.


Well then? That's weird, but I guess that means abstaining makes them all blow up.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Mai said:


> I'm kinda suspicious of you, Syl... but I guess I'll play along for now.


Based on what Wargle said, if I were mafia apparently Id be exploding at the moment o_0

yes, I'm universal backup and I screwed up the name :P There was another game in which Superbird was a cop, I got confused. I was also sidetracked at the time. 

I blame homework.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Applebloom said:


> (Another terrorist exploding would at least help narrow things down, though, I guess? And according to Wargle they're all going to blow up anyway!)


True that, but I wanna be awesome instead of be blown up D: 


Pleeeeaaaassseeee????

They have no threats from and inspector, seeing as you're all blowing up at the moment XD


/Jokepost, BTW. For some reason in mafia all humor senses are off o3o At least, lately. which is why I cant wait for mindscrew mafia :D

seriously, I don't wanna be blown up, though XD


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

Don't kill me, I'm a healer.

Hence my posts "maybe the healers are getting really lucky" and "perhaps Opaltiger died of a healerclash". Because I targeted Opal. And he died.

So, um, yeah.

EDIT: Unless...I'm a crazy doctor? The one that has a 50% kill rate.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> Don't kill me, I'm a healer.
> 
> Hence my posts "maybe the healers are getting really lucky" and "perhaps opaltiger died of a healerclash". Because I targeted opal. And he died.
> 
> So, um, yeah.
> 
> EDIT: Unless...I'm a crazy doctor? The one that has a 50% kill rate.


Hm! If both you and Silver are telling the truth, then there's probably a third doctor; anyone else want to admit to healing opal? Although if it was healer clash, that could mean that the lynch/kill theory might not be true after all. But then why would there be _so many terrorists_ with such a strange condition attached?

Blaziking, who else have you healed? With five (or has it been six?) nights and only one death I think it's pretty unlikely that you're an insane doctor, but it's still possible, I guess.


----------



## ....

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Applebloom said:


> Okay, well, I think this leaves five people who haven't made any sort of claim or been apparently confirmed by an inforole: Mawile


I'm the Forensic Investigator.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Mawile said:


> I'm the Forensic Investigator.


So, targets? Information? :D?

I'm not completely sure how the Forensic Investigator role works; do you have to specifically target someone after they die, or what?


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Blaziking of the Keyblade said:


> EDIT: Unless...I'm a crazy doctor? The one that has a 50% kill rate.


seems possible. who else did you target?


----------



## ....

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Applebloom said:


> So, targets? Information? :D?
> 
> I'm not completely sure how the Forensic Investigator role works; do you have to specifically target someone after they die, or what?


opaltiger was targeted by Midnight, Tailsy and Blaziking as of night 2. 		

That's exactly it.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Mawile said:


> opaltiger was targeted by Midnight, Tailsy and Blaziking as of night 2.


opal wasn't dead night two, though.


----------



## ....

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

Night three. [/sucks with numbers]


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Mawile said:


> Night three. [/sucks with numbers]


Hm! That's odd, though. Why would Tailsy have tried to kill opal? And apparently that means Blaziking is insane doctor, then? Or, of course, he could be Mafia. Didn't Meowth say something about "no sanities"? never mind confused with another game

Mawile, have you targeted any of the other dead people?


----------



## ....

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

No, sadly.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Mawile said:


> No, sadly.


Perhaps you should do that tonight, then! It won't point us directly to the Mafia, but it may help us eliminate suspects from our list. Maybe target Tailsy or Jack? I think they're the most likely to have been targeted by some sort of night action.

I'd still like to hear who Blaziking has healed, and MilkAndCookies, OrngSumb, and LegendarySeeker99 still haven't said anything. We still have over twenty-four hours to figure out what we're going to do today, at least.

(I am going to be so amused if it turns out that the terrorists were in fact the only Mafia and Meowth comes on and ends the game and it turns out I've been doing all this talking for nothing)


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

blah blah explosions you know the drill

*Wargle is dead. She was Mafia.
Silver is dead. She was not Mafia.
About 24 more hours for discussion.*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

...actually, I just realised it's impossible for the Mafia to win when they're down to one terrorist. Game's over, innocents win :D Roles and night actions coming right up.

...you guys are going to hate me.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*

*Roles

*The Mafia
Escavalier: Terrorist
Wargle: Terrorist
Squirrel: Terrorist
Seritinajii: Terrorist
Jack_The_PumpkinKing: Terrorist
MilkAndCookies: Terrorist

The Town
Mawile: Forensic Investigator
Midnight: Tracker
Emerald Espeon: Hospital Administrator (all doctors lose their powers if the Hospital Administrator dies.)
Mai: Chief of Police (all investigative roles lose their powers if the Chief of Police dies.)
Applejack: Vigilante
OrngSumb: Mason
Cirrus: Mason
Silver: Sane Doctor
Blaziking the Adept: Insane Doctor
Worst Username Ever: Mason
opaltiger: Sane Cop
Legendaryseeker99: Bus Driver
InvaderSyl: Universal Backup/Cop


*Night Actions

*Night 0
- opaltiger inspects Cirrus
- Midnight tracks opaltiger
- Blaziking heals Emerald Espeon
- Legendaryseeker99 switches Blaziking the Adept and Emerald Espeon - Blaziking's heal redirected to himself

Night 1
- opaltiger inspects Emerald Espeon
- Midnight tracks opaltiger

Night 2
- opaltiger inspects Tailsy
- Tailsy kills opaltiger
- Blaziking heals opaltiger
- Legendaryseeker99 switches Midnight and Worst Username Ever

Night 3
- Midnight tracks Cirrus
- Blaziking kills opaltiger
- opaltiger inspects Midnight
- Tailsy kills opaltiger
[InvaderSyl becomes a Cop on day 4]

Night 4
- Tailsy kills Worst Username Ever
- Blaziking heals Tailsy
- Legendaryseeker99 switches himself with OrngSumb
- Mawile investigates opaltiger
- Midnight tracks Tailsy

Night 5
- no night actions recieved.​


----------



## Seritinajii

So we were all terrorists?! That's why nobody got killed during the night! What an experiment....


----------



## Not Meowth

For the record, there was no restriction at all on the terrorist's power. I've no idea where Wargle got that idea from.


----------



## Silver

...I had to die for you to realize they wouldn't win?
But, hey. We won cuz Meowth made them all terrorists!


----------



## opaltiger

Tailsy, what the hell. >:(

Also: Meowth, what the hell. >:(

EDIT: Not impossible, by the way, just _very very unlikely._


----------



## Not Meowth

opaltiger said:


> Also: Meowth, what the hell. >:(


for the evulz



> EDIT: Not impossible, by the way, just _very very unlikely._


Well the terrorist would basically be forced to kill everyone with their vote and huge amounts of luck, but even then it would eventually come down to the terrorist and one innocent and there'd never ever be a majority vote. And if they blew themselves up to kill the last innocent they'd die and there'd be no Mafia left. And that's if they realised they were the only remaining mafia. [/incoherence]


----------



## Eifie

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Applebloom said:


> (I am going to be so amused if it turns out that the terrorists were in fact the only Mafia and Meowth comes on and ends the game and it turns out I've been doing all this talking for nothing)


Hahahahahahaha



Meowth said:


> Well the terrorist would basically be forced to kill everyone with their vote and huge amounts of luck, but even then it would eventually come down to the terrorist and one innocent and there'd never ever be a majority vote. And if they blew themselves up to kill the last innocent they'd die and there'd be no Mafia left. And that's if they realised they were the only remaining mafia. [/incoherence]


If only a terrorist and an innocent was left they could have tried to convince the tiebreaker to lynch the other person!


----------



## Zero Moment

USELESS ROLE FTW!!

Also cool that I made Blaziking heal himself ^_^


----------



## Tailsy

:3c 

I TOTALLY FORGOT about terrorists. Depression.


----------



## Minish

...whoa.

Good game. :3


----------



## JackPK

wtFFFFFFFFF I was waiting for someone to claim inspector and then I got blown up on?! bahhhhh.

Nice paradox, having every Mafia member be terrorists and the cops searching for Mafia. Because they could never find any, because terrorists appear innocent to cops...

I would have loved this game so much more if literally everybody was a terrorist and it was just a question of how long until we realized we were all terrorists. But I still loved it this way too.


----------



## InvaderSyl

XD

I'd love it if we did that.

But now we're all inspecting it o3o

As fishy as I was, I was telling the truth. AND I FORGOT TO SEND IN MY INSPECTION XD

Whoops.

Oh well, wouldn't have mattered :P

YAY UNIVERSAL BACKUP XD


----------



## Not Meowth

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I would have loved this game so much more if literally everybody was a terrorist and it was just a question of how long until we realized we were all terrorists. But I still loved it this way too.


I've a feeling that would have been rather soon if there wasn't at least one night-killing role. But I did consider doing that for a while!


----------



## Mai

*Re: something mafia [day 6]*



Mai said:


> Perhaps all of the mafia are terrorists? That doesn't quite explain that one stray kill, but there ARE other options. Also, we still don't have to lynch immidiately, I believe. We may have lost our vigilante, but randomly lynching won't help if it means that the mafia gets a concrete way to attack. Anyway, I think we should really sort out who's who, though I'm afraid of that meaning everyone getting exploded in the face. Besides, this is getting sad. I'm the cop enabler, but I doubt at this point there are any cops to enable. *prepares to get exploded*


This was fun.

Also YAY I WAS RIGHT! :D


----------



## Wargle

Everyone: wtf is Wargle talking about???

I TRIED TO MESS WITH YOUR GUY'S MINDS AND WAS HOPING YOU'D BE  ALL 'OKAY ALL TERRORISTS/MAFIA OR GONE NOW MEOWTH JUST WNOT END THE GAME BUT NOOOO I WAS WRONG.

I TRY TO MESS YOU GUYS UP. _A LOT._ EVERY GAME.


----------



## InvaderSyl

^

Because this time it wasn't me XD


----------



## Blaziking the God General

That was confusing. I seriously thought the doctors were getting really lucky.

I find it sorta funny that, had I ended up killing instead of healing on night one, I would've killed myself.


----------

